# Violentato a 14 anni.



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2014)

http://www.ilmattino.it/NAPOLI/CRONACA/napoli-ragazzino-violentato/notizie/946448.shtml



oggi ho letto questa notizia che mi ha profondamente disturbato, sono stata colta da un senso di nausea e di panico, non so come si possa fare, non riesco a trovare un motivo per comprendere una cosa così raccapicciante e soprattutto ho capito che se mai dovesse succedere a mio figlio io ucciderei quei mostri...


----------



## rewindmee (10 Ottobre 2014)

La cosa forse peggiore è che i parenti dei mostri li difendono...


----------



## Nicka (10 Ottobre 2014)

Preferisco evitare di commentare...


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> http://www.ilmattino.it/NAPOLI/CRONACA/napoli-ragazzino-violentato/notizie/946448.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> oggi ho letto questa notizia che mi ha profondamente disturbato, sono stata colta da un senso di nausea e di panico, non so come si possa fare, non riesco a trovare un motivo per comprendere una cosa così raccapicciante e soprattutto ho capito che se mai dovesse succedere a mio figlio io ucciderei quei mostri...


Il gesto da delinquente vero, i parenti incommentabili dovrebbero finire in prigione per un po' pure loro tanto è una scherzo e per scherzo ci posson pure andare :facepalm:


----------



## LDS (10 Ottobre 2014)

l'ho letta ieri sera e volevo postarla io...
poi però mi è salito il disgusto e non ho postato niente.


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> La cosa forse peggiore è che i parenti dei mostri li difendono...



ho letto anche questo sono disgustata...



Nicka ha detto:


> Preferisco evitare di commentare...


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Ottobre 2014)

Ecco, volevo postarla io. E adesso si commenti, invece. Che tanto non ci possiamo fare niente, ma almeno incazzarsi è legittimo.

Tra le altre cose, pare che il colpevole sia un padre disoccupato con precedenti per spaccio, furti e robette così. Uno che nella vita, "stava all'autolavaggio" per passare il tempo. Allora: ignoranza? Ambiente degradato? Squilibrio mentale?

I parenti lo difendono adducendo la non comprensione del fatto che l'aria sparata da un compressore possa sprigionare una potenza tale da ferire gravemente. Poniamo pure che sia vero: che si fa?

Ma che cazzo! E non ho finito, è che devo andare dal dentista, poi torno e sarò ancora più incazzato e rincoglionito dall'anestesia!


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2014)

la cosa che mi sconvolge è che queste persone non hanno capito di aver rovinato un poco più di un bambino... un ragazzino che ora combatte tra la vita e la morte e tutto questo dai genitori viene considerato una burla,
il disprezzo per l'essere umano, teste vuote che non hanno pensato alle conseguenze, mostri che si permettono di giudicare l'aspetto fisico o le inclinazioni sessuali...
mostri... mio Dio...


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ecco, volevo postarla io. E adesso si commenti, invece. Che tanto non ci possiamo fare niente, ma almeno incazzarsi è legittimo.
> 
> Tra le altre cose, pare che il colpevole sia un padre disoccupato con precedenti per spaccio, furti e robette così. Uno che nella vita, "stava all'autolavaggio" per passare il tempo. Allora: ignoranza? Ambiente degradato? Squilibrio mentale?
> 
> ...



il fatto è che il mio stato d'animo passa dall'addolorato a l'istinto omicida... la rabbia mi trapassa, io credo solo che vorrei sterminarli per quello che hanno fatto.


----------



## ivanl (10 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> la cosa che mi sconvolge è che queste persone non hanno capito di aver rovinato un poco più di un bambino... un ragazzino che ora combatte tra la vita e la morte e tutto questo dai genitori viene considerato una burla,
> il disprezzo per l'essere umano, teste vuote che non hanno pensato alle conseguenze, mostri che si permettono di giudicare l'aspetto fisico o le inclinazioni sessuali...
> mostri... mio Dio...


magari l'han chiamato 'termosifone' per ridere...


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> il fatto è che il mio stato d'animo passa dall'addolorato a l'istinto omicida... la rabbia mi trapassa, io credo solo che vorrei sterminarli per quello che hanno fatto.


Guarda, è la prima volta che lo dico in vita mia, ma a questo disagio generalizzato non si può rispondere che con la forza. Che sia violenza, che sia la mano di dio, che sia la dominazione di una cultura più avanzata della nostra...ma continuare a prenderle, basta.

In quell'autolavaggio potevamo esserci tu, io, tuo figlio, mio fratello, ecc. E il fatto che si tratti ancora una volta di Napoli non mi dice granchè. L'ignoranza sta diventando violenza ovunque, diretta o indiretta. E' il paese in cui viviamo, questo. Quel figlio di puttana ha diritto di voto.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Ottobre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Tra le altre cose, pare che il colpevole sia un padre disoccupato con precedenti per spaccio, furti e robette così. Uno che nella vita, "stava all'autolavaggio" per passare il tempo. Allora: ignoranza? Ambiente degradato? Squilibrio mentale?
> 
> I parenti lo difendono adducendo la non comprensione del fatto che l'aria sparata da un compressore possa sprigionare una potenza tale da ferire gravemente. Poniamo pure che sia vero: che si fa?


I parenti, anzichè vergognarsi e chiudersi in casa come molti hanno fatto con più dignità, mettono avanti le mani per cominciare a far passare che si è trattato di un reato colposo. 

Il discorso forse è più ampio: in alcune enclave-ghetti di degrado (tipo Le Vele a Scampia, per fare un esempio) si riuscirà mai ad invertire la marcia verso la civiltà senza ricorrere a pratiche vietate dal diritto internazionale tipo armi chimiche o sterilizzazioni di massa, ma rimanendo nell'alveo dello Stato di diritto?


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> magari l'han chiamato 'termosifone' per ridere...



tu ci "scherzi", e non me ne voglia lds, (non ho proprio voglia di litigare), ma il bullismo secondo me nasce proprio da questo, la voglia di prevaricare, insultando e distruggendo la stima di persone che consideriamo più deboli, diversi...
una discriminante allucinante e allucinata di esseri che si credono perfetti e per questo si arrogano diritti che in realtà non gli sono concessi.
io non prendo mai per il culo e soprattutto mai su un difetto, la trovo una cosa ignobile, dietro non si sa mai quanta sofferenza possa esserci...


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> I parenti, anzichè vergognarsi e chiudersi in casa come molti hanno fatto con più dignità, mettono avanti le mani per cominciare a far passare che si è trattato di un reato colposo.
> 
> Il discorso forse è più ampio: in alcune enclave-ghetti di degrado (tipo Le Vele a Scampia, per fare un esempio) si riuscirà mai ad invertire la marcia verso la civiltà senza ricorrere a pratiche vietate dal diritto internazionale tipo armi chimiche o sterilizzazioni di massa, ma rimanendo nell'alveo dello Stato di diritto?


No.


----------



## Eratò (10 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> l'ho letta ieri sera e volevo postarla io...
> poi però mi è salito il disgusto e non ho postato niente.


ma parli proprio tu? chissà quante volte quei stupidi, ignoranti , delinquenti dei parenti si son riferiti agli obesi come "boiler" e "termosifoni" da insegnarli che gli obesi vanno discriminati e disprezzati...


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Guarda, è la prima volta che lo dico in vita mia, ma a questo disagio generalizzato non si può rispondere che con la forza. Che sia violenza, che sia la mano di dio, che sia la dominazione di una cultura più avanzata della nostra...ma continuare a prenderle, basta.
> 
> In quell'autolavaggio potevamo esserci tu, io, tuo figlio, mio fratello, ecc. E il fatto che si tratti ancora una volta di Napoli non mi dice granchè. L'ignoranza sta diventando violenza ovunque, diretta o indiretta. E' il paese in cui viviamo, questo. Quel figlio di puttana ha diritto di voto.



sono perfettamente d'accordo con te, con le buone non credo che si riuscirà ad ottenere nulla, ora se il padre di quel ragazzo decidesse di farsi giustizia da solo, credi che qualcuno abbia il coraggio o la capacità di impedirglielo??
a violenza non si dovrebbe mai rispondere con violenza, ma a questo punto come si potrebbe impedirlo? bisognerebbe sentirsi tutelati, bisognerebbe che la giustizia facesse il suo corso ed in breve tempo possibile, che si dia una risposta chiara ed una punizione esemplare, e che sia Napoli o Roma o Aosta poco importa, bisogna scoraggiare qualsiasi comportamento come questo... ma come???


----------



## Minerva (10 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma parli proprio tu? chissà quante volte quei stupidi, ignoranti , delinquenti dei parenti si son riferiti agli obesi come "boiler" e "termosifoni" da insegnarli che gli obesi vanno discriminati e disprezzati...


un conto è l'ignoranza nel disprezzare le diversità, un altro incitare alla violenza barbara manifestata .


----------



## ivanl (10 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> tu ci "scherzi", e non me ne voglia lds, (non ho proprio voglia di litigare), ma il bullismo secondo me nasce proprio da questo, la voglia di prevaricare, insultando e distruggendo la stima di persone che consideriamo più deboli, diversi...
> una discriminante allucinante e allucinata di esseri che si credono perfetti e per questo si arrogano diritti che in realtà non gli sono concessi.
> io non prendo mai per il culo e soprattutto mai su un difetto, la trovo una cosa ignobile, dietro non si sa mai quanta sofferenza possa esserci...


non scherzo affatto, il senso e' esattamente quello che ha spiegato perfettamente Erato'


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> un conto è l'ignoranza nel disprezzare le diversità, un altro incitare alla violenza barbara manifestata .


Credo anche io. 
Non che la violenza psicologica sia un gioco da poco, però non attenta direttamente alla vita e non è una prevaricazione fisica.


----------



## spleen (10 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> http://www.ilmattino.it/NAPOLI/CRONACA/napoli-ragazzino-violentato/notizie/946448.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> oggi ho letto questa notizia che mi ha profondamente disturbato, sono stata colta da un senso di nausea e di panico, non so come si possa fare, non riesco a trovare un motivo per comprendere una cosa così raccapicciante e soprattutto ho capito che se mai dovesse succedere a mio figlio io ucciderei quei mostri...


Il fatto è di una gravità inaudita. Tralascio i sentimenti a freddo che suscita in me e che mi fanno dubitare in questi casi di essere un essere razonale e civile, (voglia di fare una strage), vorrei porre l'accento in effetti sul fatto che sto povero ragazzo è stato trattato così perchè obeso, siamo sempre ai soliti passi, l' ignoranza e la violenza che sono sorelle regnano incontrastate sul genere umano, che continua a disprezzare e perseguitare il prossimo per il suo aspetto o per quello che sembra. Siamo sempre le solite scimmie violente e cavillose.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2014)

Il problema non è solo il degrado ma una cultura del rispetto che non esiste più e viene considerata un inutile orpello alla vita sociale se non un ostacolo all'affermazione del singolo ...


----------



## Minerva (10 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Credo anche io.
> Non che la violenza psicologica sia un gioco da poco, però non attenta direttamente alla vita e non è una prevaricazione fisica.


l'intolleranza è sicuramente una brutta base dalla quale partire ma tra poco accuseranno libertà della strage di bologna .stiamo parlando di una cosa atroce, non esageriamo


----------



## Eratò (10 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> un conto è l'ignoranza nel disprezzare le diversità, un altro incitare alla violenza barbara manifestata .


in questo caso le 2 situazioni sono associate.ho un bimbo di 4 anni e mezzo se vedendo un obeso lo chiamo boiler e contemporaneamente sono anche violenta e barbara, se un bambino lo cresco in questo modo la conseguenza naturale sarà utilizzare violenza con chi disprezza...i bambini imparano con l'esempio non con le teorie


----------



## LDS (10 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma parli proprio tu? chissà quante volte quei stupidi, ignoranti , delinquenti dei parenti si son riferiti agli obesi come "boiler" e "termosifoni" da insegnarli che gli obesi vanno discriminati e disprezzati...


e si, deve essere per forza così.

cazzo quanto vi rode il culo....


----------



## Minerva (10 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> in questo caso le 2 situazioni sono associate.ho un bimbo di 4 anni e mezzo se vedendo un obeso lo chiamo boiler e contemporaneamente sono anche violenta e barbara, se un bambino lo cresco in questo modo la conseguenza naturale sarà utilizzare violenza con chi disprezza...i bambini imparano con l'esempio non con le teorie


sì, ma in tutto questo dire parli proprio tu mi pare esagerato ,appunto


----------



## LDS (10 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> in questo caso le 2 situazioni sono associate.ho un bimbo di 4 anni e mezzo se vedendo un obeso lo chiamo boiler e contemporaneamente sono anche violenta e barbara, se un bambino lo cresco in questo modo la conseguenza naturale sarà utilizzare violenza con chi disprezza...i bambini imparano con l'esempio non con le teorie



ma tu non ci sei con la testa, ma veramente vivi su marte.

ma la violenza gratuita conclusasi con un atto inqualificabile, indifendibile e senza scusanti pensi che possa scaturire da una gogliardata quale boiler e termosifone....bè ho paura per come tu possa educare tuo figlio.


----------



## Eratò (10 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> e si, deve essere per forza così.
> 
> *cazzo quanto vi rode il culo...*.


manchi dal Italia ma almeno trovati nuove frasi per esprimerti....che volgarità
..


----------



## Ecate (10 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> I parenti, anzichè vergognarsi e chiudersi in casa come molti hanno fatto con più dignità, mettono avanti le mani per cominciare a far passare che si è trattato di un reato colposo.
> 
> *Il discorso forse è più ampio: in alcune enclave-ghetti di degrado *(tipo Le Vele a Scampia, per fare un esempio) *si riuscirà mai ad invertire la marcia verso la civiltà* senza ricorrere a pratiche vietate dal diritto internazionale tipo armi chimiche o sterilizzazioni di massa, ma rimanendo nell'alveo dello Stato di diritto?


Ho visto cose...
Ho visto cose che dimentichiamo, perché ci paiono lontane.
Eppure è tutto tragicamente dietro l'angolo.
La disumanizzazione del diverso, percepita con indifferenza dalla comunità: parte tutto da qui. Vicino a me, nella scuola di mio figlio, nell'autolavaggio di Napoli, a Gerusalemme.
Sono pessimista, ma convinta che qualcosa possa migliorare. Non sarà mai abbastanza.


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> in questo caso le 2 situazioni sono associate.ho un bimbo di 4 anni e mezzo se vedendo un obeso lo chiamo boiler e contemporaneamente sono anche violenta e barbara, se un bambino lo cresco in questo modo la conseguenza naturale sarà utilizzare violenza con chi disprezza...*i bambini imparano con l'esempio non con le teorie*


Esatto. E il figlio di puttana ha un bimbo di due anni. Comincia bene, in termini di esempio.


----------



## sienne (10 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma tu non ci sei con la testa, ma veramente vivi su marte.
> 
> ma la violenza gratuita conclusasi con un atto inqualificabile, indifendibile e senza scusanti pensi che possa scaturire da una gogliardata quale boiler e termosifone....bè ho paura per come tu possa educare tuo figlio.



Ciao

questo meriterebbe un rosso ... 


sienne


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> in questo caso le 2 situazioni sono associate.ho un bimbo di 4 anni e mezzo se vedendo un obeso lo chiamo boiler e contemporaneamente sono anche violenta e barbara, se un bambino lo cresco in questo modo la conseguenza naturale sarà utilizzare violenza con chi disprezza...i bambini imparano con l'esempio non con le teorie


Sì, certo. Però non è che tutti gli intolleranti sodomizzino gli intollerati con un compressore d'aria. 

Ci sono anche dei freni "atavici", dei limiti, che non saltano se il papà chiama "terrone" uno di Crotone o "negro" un nero o "ciccione" un obeso o "cesso" una donna brutta o "spazzino" l'operatore ecologico o "puttana" una prostituta. Non è che il politically correct sia l'antidoto alla violenza.


----------



## Minerva (10 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma tu non ci sei con la testa, ma veramente vivi su marte.
> 
> ma la violenza gratuita conclusasi con un atto inqualificabile, indifendibile e senza scusanti pensi che possa scaturire da una gogliardata quale boiler e termosifone....*bè ho paura per come tu possa educare tuo figlio.*


qui sei decisamente tu l'inopportuno.
alt .questa cosa angosciante dovrebbe far scaturire riflessioni più sensate


----------



## Tubarao (10 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma parli proprio tu? chissà quante volte quei stupidi, ignoranti , delinquenti dei parenti si son riferiti agli obesi come "boiler" e "termosifoni" da insegnarli che gli obesi vanno discriminati e disprezzati...


Il problema è proprio quello. L'esempio adulto.

Da che mondo è mondo i ragazzi si danno nomignoli per caratteristiche fisiche. Noi in comitiva avevamo un Tonno per la dimensione del naso, Io ad esempio ero ogni tanto chiamato Mortimer per l'eccessiva magrezza.

Ci doveva solo provare qualcuno che non era della cerchia a chiamare uno di noi con quel nomignolo. Difficilmente sarebbe tornato a casa senza segni. 

Invece adesso c'è gente che toglie i figli da una certa scuola perché la maggioranza è straniera.

Oggi il ragazzino a cena sente papà che ascoltando il telegiornale quasi sicuramente un Negri di Merda gli scappa.


----------



## sienne (10 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Sì, certo. Però non è che tutti gli intolleranti sodomizzino gli intollerati con un compressore d'aria.
> 
> Ci sono anche dei freni "atavici", dei limiti, che non saltano se il papà chiama "terrone" uno di Crotone o "negro" un nero o "ciccione" un obeso o "cesso" una donna brutta o "spazzino" l'operatore ecologico o "puttana" una prostituta. Non è che il politically correct sia l'antidoto alla violenza.



Ciao

sicuramente. Il peso maggiore lo fa, il come ci poniamo verso ciò che ci circonda. 
Un comportamento pro-sociale, può essere sostenuto, e anche incitato ... con l'esempio. 


sienne


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il problema è proprio quello. L'esempio adulto.
> 
> Da che mondo è mondo i ragazzi si danno nomignoli per caratteristiche fisiche. Noi in comitiva avevamo un Tonno per la dimensione del naso, Io ad esempio ero ogni tanto chiamato Mortimer per l'eccessiva magrezza.
> 
> ...


Hai ragione: i bambini piccoli sono per definizione cattivi verso il differente per istinto, a prescindere dai genitori.


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Ottobre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> La disumanizzazione del diverso, *percepita con indifferenza dalla comunità*: parte tutto da qui. Vicino a me, nella scuola di mio figlio, nell'autolavaggio di Napoli, a Gerusalemme.


E perchè è percepita con indifferenza? Perchè si ignorano le conseguenze a lungo termine, perchè c'è stato un crollo verticale e ulteriore, negli ultimi decenni, circa l'accesso alla cultura e all'informazione. Si vive alla giornata pensando che poi qualcun'altro riparerà i danni. E se da questo punto sarebbe anche giusto che chi voglia viversela così sia ripagato dalle conseguenze delle proprie scelte, non vedo perchè io dovrei trovarmi sulla stessa barca di questi disgraziati.

Il fatto è che questo problema è di tutti. Anche io sono pessimista, e parecchio. Sempre parlando della scelta di aver figli o meno, io non mi capacito di come quasi nessuno si preoccupi davvero dell'eredità sociale, ambientale, culturale, che gli adulti dei prossimi decenni si troveranno ad affrontare.

Oggi sono sinceramente convinto che sarebbe meglio una guerra.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma tu non ci sei con la testa, ma veramente vivi su marte.
> 
> ma la violenza gratuita conclusasi con un atto inqualificabile, indifendibile e senza scusanti pensi che possa scaturire da una gogliardata quale boiler e termosifone....bè ho paura per come tu possa educare tuo figlio.


Ti stupiresti a verificare quanto dei ragazzi o uomini riescano a diventare violenti se supportati da fan che li incitano. ti dico  solo che qui da me che non è il Bronx dei ragazzini avevano paura a tornare a casa da scuola perché una gruppo,di coetanei della elite della città li picchiavano e li minacciavano di continuo solo per rubare loro tipo 5 euro e parliamo di gang di ragazzini che non hanno problemi economici. Bene il padre di uno di questi geni della nuova umanità scaturita da  teste che si ritengono ben pensanti l'ho sentito dichiarar con le mie orecchie " che durante l'anno scolastico doveva *sopportare* che il figlio frequentasse una classe dove c'era un ragazzino di colore ( lui uso' altro termine )" -la risposta fu che altri dovevano sopportare di frequentare la classe di un ragazzino italiano con cotanto padre .. A buon intenditor


----------



## Eratò (10 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma tu non ci sei con la testa, ma veramente vivi su marte.
> 
> ma la violenza gratuita conclusasi con un atto inqualificabile, indifendibile e senza scusanti pensi che possa scaturire da una gogliardata quale boiler e termosifone....bè ho paura per come tu possa educare tuo figlio.


Disprezzare e prendere in giro una persona per dei difetti fisici potrebbe essere una goliardata per te.Per me no e rappresenta l'anticameradel bullismo.Se un bambino dovesse piangere perché mio figlio a scuola lo chiama boiler io mio figlio lo rimprovero  altroché. Si chiama rispetto.Ma mi rendo conto che fai fatica a capirlo.


----------



## Minerva (10 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il problema è proprio quello. L'esempio adulto.
> 
> Da che mondo è mondo i ragazzi si danno nomignoli per caratteristiche fisiche. Noi in comitiva avevamo un Tonno per la dimensione del naso, Io ad esempio ero ogni tanto chiamato Mortimer per l'eccessiva magrezza.
> 
> ...


questo è vero.
il ragazzino omosessuale tempo fa si era ucciso per non essere più deriso.
però è il branco a fare la differenza


----------



## LDS (10 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il problema è proprio quello. L'esempio adulto.
> 
> Da che mondo è mondo i ragazzi si danno nomignoli per caratteristiche fisiche. Noi in comitiva avevamo un Tonno per la dimensione del naso, Io ad esempio ero ogni tanto chiamato Mortimer per l'eccessiva magrezza.
> 
> ...



ma siamo tutti cresciuti con nomignoli e prese per il culo.
suvvia.

non attribuiamo alle parole istinti violenti per cortesia.

ma che scherziamo?


----------



## LDS (10 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> qui sei decisamente tu l'inopportuno.
> alt .questa cosa angosciante dovrebbe far scaturire riflessioni più sensate


me ne rendo conto.

ma non si può leggere che una battuta possa portare a questo genere di violenza.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sicuramente. Il peso maggiore lo fa, il come ci poniamo verso ciò che ci circonda.
> *Un comportamento pro-sociale, può essere sostenuto, e anche incitato ... con l'esempio. *
> ...


Sì, ovviamente. 
Però se colpevolmente da genitore non lo sostieni, non è automatico che tuo figlio gonfi le budella di un 14enne con il compressore. Lì andiamo ben oltre l'intolleranza, che è un problema di opinione. Siamo nel campo del crimine di violenza fisica e sessuale, che è uno muro morale ben maggiore da scalare.


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> me ne rendo conto.
> 
> ma non si può leggere che una battuta possa portare a questo genere di violenza.


Solo io sono convinto che l'intenzione prima del figlio di puttana non fosse "autenticamente" violenta? Se ci pensate, è ancora più raccapricciante.


----------



## Ecate (10 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il problema è proprio quello. L'esempio adulto.
> 
> Da che mondo è mondo i ragazzi si danno nomignoli per caratteristiche fisiche. Noi in comitiva avevamo un Tonno per la dimensione del naso, Io ad esempio ero ogni tanto chiamato Mortimer per l'eccessiva magrezza.
> 
> ...


Tra lo scherzo e la disumanizzazione c'è un mare di ipocrisia, che parte dai genitori nel caso del bullismo.


----------



## JON (10 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> http://www.ilmattino.it/NAPOLI/CRONACA/napoli-ragazzino-violentato/notizie/946448.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> oggi ho letto questa notizia che mi ha profondamente disturbato, sono stata colta da un senso di nausea e di panico, non so come si possa fare, non riesco a trovare un motivo per comprendere una cosa così raccapicciante e soprattutto ho capito che se mai dovesse succedere a mio figlio io ucciderei quei mostri...


Balordi.


----------



## Nobody (10 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> *Disprezzare e prendere in giro una persona per dei difetti fisici potrebbe essere una goliardata per te.Per me no e rappresenta l'anticameradel bullismo.*Se un bambino dovesse piangere perché mio figlio a scuola lo chiama boiler io mio figlio lo rimprovero  altroché. Si chiama rispetto.Ma mi rendo conto che fai fatica a capirlo.


Non è l'anticamera, è già bullismo.


----------



## LDS (10 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Disprezzare e prendere in giro una persona per dei difetti fisici potrebbe essere una goliardata per te.Per me no e rappresenta l'anticameradel bullismo.Se un bambino dovesse piangere perché mio figlio a scuola lo chiama boiler io mio figlio lo rimprovero  altroché. Si chiama rispetto.Ma mi rendo conto che fai fatica a capirlo.


guarda che i bambini si fanno dispetti e si insultano in ogni modo possibile anche quando sono magri.

quando insegnavo a giocare a scacchi nelle scuole elementari, ne sentivo di ogni da bambini di 6-7-8 anni, ma di ogni.

grassi, magri, neri, asiatici e quant'altro.

c'era una ragazza adorabile, veronica si chiamava.
onestamente bruttina, diciamo sfortunella, occhialoni e apparecchio in bocca e nessuno voleva giocare con lei.

allora inizialmente ci giocavo io, poi però mi resi conto che non era così che avrei trasmesso il significato del gioco, così non avrei fatto altro che incentivare la sua esclusione.

non fu facile farla integrare anche perché era timida, introversa, poco sicura.

ne parlai con i genitori quando facemmo delle riunioni per mandare i ragazzi ai nazionali e loro erano ben consapevoli dei problemi che veronica avesse.

mi ci volle tanta pazienza soprattutto con i maschiacci che la bersagliavano e mi immagino come deve essere stata la sua crescita.

ogni tanto ci penso ancora a lei, io avevo 18 anni quindi, oramai parliamo di più di 10 anni fa.
adesso sarà maggiorenne e mi piacerebbe veramente sapere come sta e cosa ha fatto.

il rispetto nei bambini è un qualcosa di molto differente a quello che tu credi sia il rispetto.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> I parenti, anzichè vergognarsi e chiudersi in casa come molti hanno fatto con più dignità, mettono avanti le mani per cominciare a far passare che si è trattato di un reato colposo.
> 
> Il discorso forse è più ampio: in alcune enclave-ghetti di degrado (tipo Le Vele a Scampia, per fare un esempio) si riuscirà mai ad invertire la marcia verso la civiltà senza ricorrere a pratiche vietate dal diritto internazionale tipo armi chimiche o sterilizzazioni di massa, ma rimanendo nell'alveo dello Stato di diritto?



No.

Le armi chimiche o la sterilizzazione di massa potrebbero diminuire il problema.


----------



## Eratò (10 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il problema è proprio quello. L'esempio adulto.
> 
> Da che mondo è mondo i ragazzi si danno nomignoli per caratteristiche fisiche. Noi in comitiva avevamo un Tonno per la dimensione del naso, Io ad esempio ero ogni tanto chiamato Mortimer per l'eccessiva magrezza.
> 
> ...


ma come facciamo a lamentarci e a dire che questo mondo non va bene se neanche noi adulti siamo in grado di esprimerci con rispetto per me rimane un mistero....una "goliardata" un figlio non la capisce, un bambino piccolo non la interpreta.....per lui il "negro di merda" significa associare il negro con la merda e un domani dopo varie goliardate del genere tratterà il negro come la merda.Potrebbe anche non succedere ma già il rischio che possa succedere dovrebbe trattenerci dal fare delle "goliardate"....


----------



## ivanl (10 Ottobre 2014)

mamma mia come mi piace quel che scrive questa donna :up:


----------



## Eratò (10 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> me ne rendo conto.
> 
> ma non si può leggere che una battuta possa portare a questo genere di violenza.


se cresci con dei genitori violenti e ignoranti tutto può succedere soprattutto se stai in un "branco"


----------



## sienne (10 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Sì, ovviamente.
> Però se colpevolmente da genitore non lo sostieni, non è automatico che tuo figlio gonfi le budella di un 14enne con il compressore. Lì andiamo ben oltre l'intolleranza, che è un problema di opinione. Siamo nel campo del crimine di violenza fisica e sessuale, che è uno muro morale ben maggiore da scalare.



Ciao

no, non è automatico. Sono un insieme di fattori, che possono portare a certi livelli di comportamenti criminali.
Fattori ambientali, come anche l'essere propensi. In questo caso gioca anche tanto l'ignoranza e un distacco
spaventoso con la realtà: che pensavano d'avvero di gonfiarlo? Perché a quell'età si sa bene, cosa si sta facendo.
Ma la moralità, spesso di facciata, può portare a delle scissioni ...  


sienne


----------



## LDS (10 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma come facciamo a lamentarci e a dire che questo mondo non va bene se neanche noi adulti siamo in grado di esprimerci con rispetto per me rimane un mistero....una "goliardata" un figlio non la capisce, un bambino piccolo non la interpreta.....per lui il "negro di merda" significa associare il negro con la merda e un domani dopo varie goliardate del genere tratterà il negro come la merda.Potrebbe anche non succedere ma già il rischio che possa succedere dovrebbe trattenerci dal fare delle "goliardate"....


intanto " negro di merda " è un insulto razzista che va molto oltre il boiler e termosifone.

in secondo luogo il boiler fu utilizzato in generale, molto in generale per identificare le donne cozze o uomini perché poco cambia.

questo, appunto, non significa associare assolutamente niente. e l'ho scritto su un forum di persone adulte dove si presume che la gogliardata possa essere ben interpretata in quanto tale.
evidentemente non è stato così.


----------



## Tubarao (10 Ottobre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Tra lo scherzo e la disumanizzazione c'è un mare di ipocrisia, che parte dai genitori nel caso del bullismo.


Sono convinto di questo.

Io potevo chiamare Tonno il mio amico per il suo naso. Quando a farlo era qualcuno che non poteva. Si faceva quadrato e si obbligava a chiedere scusa. E poi magari subito dopo aver ricevuto le scuse: Ah Tonno, co sto cazzo de naso combini solo casini 

Oggi è diverso. Non voglio fare il nostalgico. Dico solo che le regole sono cambiate, e forse in peggio. E il problema grosso sta investendo anche le brave persone.

Faccio il caso dell'operaio che magari perde il posto perché il datore di lavoro preferisce assumere extracomunitari che paga la metà.

E allora ecco che a casa il 12enne sente papà uscirsene con Rumeni del cazzo che vengono a rubarci il lavoro. E magari papà è comunque una brava persona che non ha mai fatto male a nessuno.

E il 12enne sente quelle cose e le trasporta nella sua realtà, che è quella di classi miste a scuola, che è quella di campetti e strade da condividere anche con nordafricani e slavi. E qui nasce l'odio. Quello di cui credo parli Ecate.
Gente che si odia e fondamentalmente manco si ricorda il motivo.


----------



## Minerva (10 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma come facciamo a lamentarci e a dire che questo mondo non va bene se neanche noi adulti siamo in grado di esprimerci con rispetto per me rimane un mistero....una "goliardata" un figlio non la capisce, un bambino piccolo non la interpreta.....per lui il "negro di merda" significa associare il negro con la merda e un domani dopo varie goliardate del genere tratterà il negro come la merda.Potrebbe anche non succedere ma già il rischio che possa succedere dovrebbe trattenerci dal fare delle "goliardate"....


assolutamente sì


----------



## sienne (10 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> intanto " negro di merda " è un insulto razzista che va molto oltre il boiler e termosifone.
> 
> in secondo luogo il boiler fu utilizzato in generale, molto in generale per identificare le donne cozze o uomini perché poco cambia.
> 
> ...



Ciao

il tuo ragionamento è assurdo in partenza: 
l'intenzione va modificato, se l'effetto non corrisponde ... 
Regola primaria ... di tanti principi ... 


sienne


----------



## LDS (10 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il tuo ragionamento è assurdo in partenza:
> l'intenzione va modificato, se l'effetto non corrisponde ...
> ...



posso non poter accettare di leggere che il fatto che io abbia detto per scherzare termosifone venga accostato ad un atto di violenza inaudito?

suvvia sienne....


----------



## Minerva (10 Ottobre 2014)

però non va bene che sentano discorsi del tipo io li ammazzerei quei mostri e che non abbiano l'idea che da violenza non possa che scaturire violenza.
io ho sempre detestavo i genitori che , portando i bambini al'asilo dicevano loro se ricevi uno schiaffo danne due.
non si azano le mani, punto


----------



## Eratò (10 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> guarda che i bambini si fanno dispetti e si insultano in ogni modo possibile anche quando sono magri.
> 
> quando insegnavo a giocare a scacchi nelle scuole elementari, ne sentivo di ogni da bambini di 6-7-8 anni, ma di ogni.
> 
> ...


a me di quello che fanno gli altri poco interessa.io ai miei figli insegno di giocare con tutti, neri, magri, grassi, indiani, cinesi e musulmani e di non prendere in giro a nessuno.punto.diritto mio e diritto tuo di fare le "goliardate".non m'insegnerai né tu né nessuno a fare la madre.


----------



## Tubarao (10 Ottobre 2014)

Cmq sposto in Forum Libero.


----------



## sienne (10 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> posso non poter accettare di leggere che il fatto che io abbia detto per scherzare termosifone venga accostato ad un atto di violenza inaudito?
> 
> suvvia sienne....



 Ciao

al di là di questo discorso qui, hai ricevuto una marea di reazioni discordanti su come tacci la gente. 
Se questo non ti porta a "calibrare" la tua intenzione con l'effetto che fa sugli altri ... non so che dirti. 
Dovrebbe come minimo portare a scusarsi e cambiare ... perché ai più risulta offensivo ... 

Suvvia, non fare in finto tonto ...


sienne


----------



## LDS (10 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> però non va bene che sentano discorsi del tipo io li ammazzerei quei mostri e che non abbiano l'idea che da violenza non possa che scaturire violenza.
> io ho sempre detestavo i genitori che , portando i bambini al'asilo dicevano loro se ricevi uno schiaffo danne due.
> non si azano le mani, punto


mah, io a mio fratello quando andava a scuola gli ho sempre detto fatti rispettare e non farti mettere i piedi in testa da nessuno.

troverai sempre gente pronta a metterti i piedi in testa.
reagisci e non ti pisciare sotto.

se poi ti troverai in una situazione in cui non saprai uscirne da solo me lo vieni a dire e i bulletti li sistemeremo.

ebbe dei problemi una volta sola in prima media perché la scuola aveva attaccato anche i professionali.
gente che lo sfotteva pesantemente perché è un po' tontarello.

ma se la cavò da solo....


----------



## LDS (10 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> al di là di questo discorso qui, hai ricevuto una marea di reazioni discordanti su come tacci la gente.
> Se questo non ti porta a "calibrare" la tua intenzione con l'effetto che fa sugli altri ... non so che dirti.
> ...


è da un bel pezzo che mi sono scusato di aver usato la parola boiler ed è altrettanto da parecchio che non la utilizzo.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Hai ragione: i bambini piccoli sono per definizione cattivi verso il differente per istinto, a prescindere dai genitori.


No i bambini sono curiosi verso il differente per natura, la cattiveria nasce dall'elaborazione delle spiegazioni che hanno,avuto alla domanda :" papà ( o mamma) perché quel bambino è ...... Così ?" se la spiegazione genitoriale innesca timori o giudizi negativi ovvio che il bambino poi si rivolga all'altro con un determinato atteggiamento negativo


----------



## sienne (10 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> è da un bel pezzo che mi sono scusato di aver usato la parola boiler ed è altrettanto da parecchio che non la utilizzo.



Ciao

e allora, se hai capito, perché giustifichi qui? 
Che è solo uno scherzo? Non è uno scherzo per chi ne soffre ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (10 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No i bambini sono curiosi verso il differente per natura, la cattiveria nasce dall'elaborazione delle spiegazioni che hanno,avuto alla domanda :" papà ( o mamma) perché quel bambino è ...... Così ?" se la spiegazione genitoriale innesca timori o giudizi negativi ovvio che il bambino poi si rivolga all'altro con un determinato atteggiamento negativo



Ciao

Quoto con furore e lo firmo 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (10 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> posso non poter accettare di leggere che il fatto che io abbia detto per scherzare termosifone venga accostato ad un atto di violenza inaudito?
> 
> suvvia sienne....


Quello che tu non capisci è che ciò che tu interpreti come goliardata tuo figlio un domani lo prenderà come  motivo di disprezzo e lo usera' come tale riuscendo anche a ferire....tu non sei un violento ignorante ma se lo fossi, come quei genitori, aggiungendo anche l'ambiente il risultato potrebbe essere esplosivo.


----------



## ivanl (10 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> a me di quello che fanno gli altri poco interessa.io ai miei figli insegno di giocare con tutti, neri, magri, grassi, indiani, cinesi e musulmani e di non prendere in giro a nessuno.punto.diritto mio e diritto tuo di fare le "goliardate".non m'insegnerai né tu né nessuno a fare la madre.


:umile::umile:
Io al mio ho detto di giocare anche con quelli che lo prendevano in giro, che con il suo esempio avrebbero capito; ci son voluti tre anni, ha sofferto anche, ma adesso va d'accordo con tutti (nella norma di bambini di 8/9 anni)


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No i bambini sono curiosi verso il differente per natura, la cattiveria nasce dall'elaborazione delle spiegazioni che hanno,avuto alla domanda :" papà ( o mamma) perché quel bambino è ...... Così ?" se la spiegazione genitoriale innesca timori o giudizi negativi ovvio che il bambino poi si rivolga all'altro con un determinato atteggiamento negativo


Se tutti i genitori avessero un attegiamento positivo avresti ragione. Sicuro. Poi subentrano le amicizie con quei bambini che, purtroppo, non hanno genitori positivi ma che per poco impegno e conoscenza non riescono a svegliarli dal letargo mentale. Li è un disastro.

Passo serate intere a chiaccerare con mia figlia per farle capire che certi attegiamenti sono sbagliati e che le vengono perdonati solo perchè è piccolina. 
Sua madre, purtroppo, è oramai obesa. E trasformare il "cicciona" in "cicciotta" è stato un lavoro lungo e difficile. Ad esempio.


----------



## spleen (10 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> però non va bene che sentano discorsi del tipo io li ammazzerei quei mostri e che non abbiano l'idea che da violenza non possa che scaturire violenza.
> io ho sempre detestavo i genitori che , portando i bambini al'asilo dicevano loro se ricevi uno schiaffo danne due.
> non si azano le mani, punto


A scuola ho reagito una volta sola, dopo che uno mi aveva preso di mira ho sopportato e sopportato e sopportato finchè un giorno ho reagito e gli ho fatto un occhio nero, anche se era più grosso, così, reagendo d'istinto.
Non sono particolarmente fiero di questo ma non sempre è possibile sopportare tutto, quando chi dovrebbe difenderti latita....
Altra cosa è fare della violenza un linguaggio, un modo di rapportarsi.

Oggi con quello dell' occhio nero siamo amici.

Se ci sono insegnanti tra di voi vorrei esortarvi a stare sempre in guardia con il bullismo, si nasconde sempre sotto le mentite spoglie di "scherzi" che non hanno mai niente di comico, sono solo un dramma per chi li subisce.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> posso non poter accettare di leggere che il fatto che io abbia detto per scherzare termosifone venga accostato ad un atto di violenza inaudito?


Potresti accettare che venga preso da chi si può effendere come l'anticamera di una violenza psicologica. Si.


----------



## disincantata (10 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il problema è proprio quello. L'esempio adulto.
> 
> Da che mondo è mondo i ragazzi si danno nomignoli per caratteristiche fisiche. Noi in comitiva avevamo un Tonno per la dimensione del naso, Io ad esempio ero ogni tanto chiamato Mortimer per l'eccessiva magrezza.
> 
> ...



Spero siano casi rari. Mio marito non lo direbbe mai e soprattutto non lo pensa, come nessuno di noi in famiglia.


----------



## LDS (10 Ottobre 2014)

se ne facciamo una questione di razzismo non finiamo più.

insulti ai nordafricani o slavi.....possiamo stare qua in eterno.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Se tutti i genitori avessero un attegiamento positivo avresti ragione. Sicuro. Poi subentrano le amicizie con quei bambini che, purtroppo, non hanno genitori positivi ma che per poco impegno e conoscenza non riescono a svegliarli dal letargo mentale. Li è un disastro.
> 
> Passo serate intere a chiaccerare con mia figlia per farle capire che certi attegiamenti sono sbagliati e che le vengono perdonati solo perchè è piccolina.
> Sua madre, purtroppo, è oramai obesa. E trasformare il "cicciona" in "cicciotta" è stato un lavoro lungo e difficile. Ad esempio.


Hai ragione :up:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> se ne facciamo una questione di razzismo non finiamo più.
> 
> insulti ai nordafricani o slavi.....possiamo stare qua in eterno.


Il fatto che lo facciano tutti non è una giustificazione. L'intelligenza sta nel uscire dalla massa e non nel adeguarsi perchè tanto è normale.


----------



## LDS (10 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Il fatto che lo facciano tutti non è una giustificazione. L'intelligenza sta nel uscire dalla massa e non nel adeguarsi perchè tanto è normale.


c'è gente che ce l'ha con gli omosessuali, i neri, i gialli, a pallini...

c'è sempre un motivo per odiare il prossimo purtroppo.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> c'è gente che ce l'ha con gli omosessuali, i neri, i gialli, a pallini...
> 
> c'è sempre un motivo per odiare il prossimo purtroppo.


Non sarebbe sufficiente odiare la stupidità? ho smesso 20 anni fa di giudicare le persone dalla confezione. E non solo le persone.
Ribadisco. Il fatto che tanti lo facciano non vuol dire che sia corretto. No non lo è.


----------



## Eratò (10 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> se ne facciamo una questione di razzismo non finiamo più.
> 
> insulti ai nordafricani o slavi.....possiamo stare qua in eterno.


senti LDS l'amante di mio marito era rumena.se avessi iniziato ad offendere e a disprezzare le rumene non riuscirebbe a giocare con l'amichetto rumeno a scuola.mio suocero ha sempre sparlato degli obesi con commenti quali "frigorifero".un giorno al parco lo disse ad una ragazzina piu grande che è corsa piangendo dal padre.gliel 'ho spiegato che non si dice ed ha chiesto scusa, la ragazzina ha fatto un sorrisone ed è tornata a giocare...perché far piangere una bimba per una "goliardata"?e soprattutto mio figlio deve imparare che le parole spesso feriscono più degli schiaffi.se vuole rispetto deve prima imparare a portarlo agli altri.


----------



## LDS (10 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non sarebbe sufficiente odiare la stupidità? ho smesso 20 anni fa di giudicare le persone dalla confezione. E non solo le persone.
> Ribadisco. Il fatto che tanti lo facciano non vuol dire che sia corretto. No non lo è.


è chiaro che non lo è.

nessuno dice il contrario.

io invece su alcune cose giudico anche l'involucro.

ad esempio prendo la de cecco invece che pasta waitrose made in italy 100% con grano inglese..


----------



## LDS (10 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> senti LDS l'amante di mio marito era rumena.se avessi iniziato ad offendere e a disprezzare le rumene non riuscirebbe a giocare con l'amichetto rumeno a scuola.mio suocero ha sempre sparlato degli obesi con commenti quali "frigorifero".un giorno al parco lo disse ad una ragazzina piu grande che è corsa piangendo dal padre.gliel 'ho spiegato che non si dice ed ha chiesto scusa, la ragazzina ha fatto un sorrisone ed è tornata a giocare...perché far piangere una bimba per una "goliardata"?e soprattutto mio figlio deve imparare che le parole spesso feriscono più degli schiaffi.se vuole rispetto deve prima imparare a portarlo agli altri.


ma è chiaro.
ma mica sto dicendo che un bambino può andare a dire ad altri frigorifero, zingaro, storpio o quant'altro.

dico solo che i bambini si offendono e si rintuzzano per giocare attribuendo alle parole non per forza lo stesso significato che gli da l'adulto.


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> però non va bene che sentano discorsi del tipo io li ammazzerei quei mostri e che non abbiano l'idea che da violenza non possa che scaturire violenza.
> io ho sempre detestavo i genitori che , portando i bambini al'asilo dicevano loro se ricevi uno schiaffo danne due.
> non si azano le mani, punto



Min non so se fosse riferito a me, ma ti spiego e lo dico con il dolore nel cuore: non direi mai a mio figlio o davanti a mio figlio che li annienterei per questo fatto, proprio perchè la violenza non deve scaturire violenza, ma dentro, io sento veramente questo tipo di sentimento ed è sicuramente certo che non lo farei mai, ma provarlo lo provo e non posso farci nulla... poi ovviamente non lo farei mai.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> è chiaro che non lo è.
> 
> nessuno dice il contrario.
> 
> ...


Comunque non vuol dire che la de ceccho sia meglio. Ma stiamo andanto OT.

Le offese gratuite, i nomiglioli sarcastici sono indice di cattiveria. Più cattiveria dell insulto riconosciuto come insulto. Più subdolo perchè installano il tarlo del difetto ed alla lunga lo espandono rendendolo più forte di un pugno in un occhio. 
Ai nostri figli, e quando ne avrai uno gli auguro di risvegliarti padre, dobbiamo insegnare che può far male e che non va usato. Non va fatto. Tanto da ammettere l'errore quando ci scappa un "cazzo" o un eventuale appellativo razzista. Ma a me difficilmente vengono in mente.


----------



## sienne (10 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Comunque non vuol dire che la de ceccho sia meglio. Ma stiamo andanto OT.
> 
> Le offese gratuite, i nomiglioli sarcastici sono indice di cattiveria. Più cattiveria dell insulto riconosciuto come insulto. Più subdolo perchè installano il tarlo del difetto ed alla lunga lo espandono rendendolo più forte di un pugno in un occhio.
> Ai nostri figli, e quando ne avrai uno gli auguro di risvegliarti padre, dobbiamo insegnare che può far male e che non va usato. Non va fatto. Tanto da ammettere l'errore quando ci scappa un "cazzo" o un eventuale appellativo razzista. Ma a me difficilmente vengono in mente.


Ciao


quoto. 
Su questo argomento, non cambierei / aggiungerei una virgola di come lo stai esprimendo ...



sienne


----------



## Tubarao (10 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> senti LDS l'amante di mio marito era rumena.se avessi iniziato ad offendere e a disprezzare le rumene non riuscirebbe a giocare con l'amichetto rumeno a scuola.mio suocero ha sempre sparlato degli obesi con commenti quali "frigorifero".un giorno al parco lo disse ad una ragazzina piu grande che è corsa piangendo dal padre.gliel 'ho spiegato che non si dice ed ha chiesto scusa, la ragazzina ha fatto un sorrisone ed è tornata a giocare...perché far piangere una bimba per una "goliardata"?e soprattutto mio figlio deve imparare che le parole spesso feriscono più degli schiaffi.se vuole rispetto deve prima imparare a portarlo agli altri.


Non ho capito. Chi è che disse frigorifero. Tuo suocero e tuo figlio ?

Se tuo suocero: da prendere a calci nelle palle a due a due fino a che non diventano dispari. Un adulto che fa piangere una bimba e passibile di pene corporali per me.

Se tuo figlio: vedi, ha avuto la fortuna di avere l'adulto che gli insegnasse la lezione. Purtroppo non tutti ce l'hanno.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quoto.
> Su questo argomento, non cambierei / aggiungerei una virgola di come lo stai esprimendo ...
> ...


Esagerata. le virgole puoi anche correggerle


----------



## LDS (10 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non ho capito. Chi è che disse frigorifero. Tuo suocero e tuo figlio ?
> 
> Se tuo suocero: da prendere a calci nelle palle a due a due fino a che non diventano dispari. Un adulto che fa piangere una bimba e passibile di pene corporali per me.
> 
> Se tuo figlio: vedi, ha avuto la fortuna di avere l'adulto che gli insegnasse la lezione. Purtroppo non tutti ce l'hanno.


mi auguro fosse il figlio.

ma figurati se un adulto si permetterebbe mai di dare del frigorifero ad una bambina.
ma dai.


----------



## sienne (10 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Esagerata. le virgole puoi anche correggerle



Ciao

:rotfl: ... penso di iniziare tra un mese lo studio delle virgole, 
per ora, vanno a casaccio! 



sienne


----------



## Minerva (10 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> Min non so se fosse riferito a me, ma ti spiego e lo dico con il dolore nel cuore: non direi mai a mio figlio o davanti a mio figlio che li annienterei per questo fatto, proprio perchè la violenza non deve scaturire violenza, ma dentro, io sento veramente questo tipo di sentimento ed è sicuramente certo che non lo farei mai, ma provarlo lo provo e non posso farci nulla... poi ovviamente non lo farei mai.


in effetti mi sembri tutt'altro che violenta
era per dire che occorre stare attenti a lanciare messaggi che in buona fede ci sembrano positivi .non c'è una violenza buona


----------



## Eratò (10 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma è chiaro.
> ma mica sto dicendo che un bambino può andare a dire ad altri frigorifero, zingaro, storpio o quant'altro.
> 
> dico solo che i bambini si offendono e si rintuzzano per giocare attribuendo alle parole non per forza lo stesso significato che gli da l'adulto.


ma certo.può capitare.ma io gli devo insegnare che offendere è irrispettoso e sbagliato e la mia impressione fino a oggi, considerando l'età, è che l'esempio vale più di 1000 parole.


----------



## Tubarao (10 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma è chiaro.
> ma mica sto dicendo che un bambino può andare a dire ad altri frigorifero, zingaro, storpio o quant'altro.
> 
> dico solo che i bambini si offendono e si rintuzzano per giocare attribuendo alle parole non per forza lo stesso significato che gli da l'adulto.


Questo è uno dei pochi post di LDS con il quale sono d'accordo.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> mi auguro fosse il figlio.
> 
> ma figurati se un adulto si permetterebbe mai di dare del frigorifero ad una bambina.
> ma dai.


Dici? Sai che diventando genitore si scopre che sudare è una malattia?

Non hai nemmeno idea di cosa possono esprimere certi adulti. Merda nel cervello sarebbe un complimento. E parlo di adulti che dovrebbero avere responsabilità gentoriali.


----------



## Tubarao (10 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> mi auguro fosse il figlio.
> 
> ma figurati se un adulto si permetterebbe mai di dare del frigorifero ad una bambina.
> ma dai.


Hai mai assistito ad una partita di calcio di ragazzini ? Dagli spalti ? Tra i genitori ?

Fallo e poi parliamone.


----------



## LDS (10 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Hai mai assistito ad una partita di calcio di ragazzini ? Dagli spalti ? Tra i genitori ?
> 
> Fallo e poi parliamone.


:carneval:

vabbè, ma quello è un contesto sportivo suvvia.

non paragoniamo le cose.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :rotfl: ... penso di iniziare tra un mese lo studio delle virgole,
> per ora, vanno a casaccio!
> ...


Prima dovresti togliere il "Ciao" ed il "Sienne". Le virgole sono un accessorio optional.


----------



## ivanl (10 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma certo.può capitare.ma io gli devo insegnare che offendere è irrispettoso e sbagliato e la mia impressione fino a oggi, considerando l'età, è che l'esempio vale più di 1000 parole.


E' esattamente quello che ho capito cercando di risolvere i problemi del figlio nei rapporti con i compagni. E' molto piu' faticoso e lento, ma decisamente efficace e, soprattutto, a lungo termine.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> :carneval:
> 
> vabbè, ma quello è un contesto sportivo suvvia.
> 
> non paragoniamo le cose.


quindi le mamme che inneggiano i primi figli a spaccare le gambe all avversario diventa accettabile? Abolire subito lo sport.


----------



## LDS (10 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> quindi le mamme che inneggiano i primi figli a spaccare le gambe all avversario diventa accettabile? Abolire subito lo sport.


ma quando vai allo stadio a vedere juve - roma cosa credi che si dicano i tifosi?

durante l'adrenalina di una partita l'enfasi si può comprendere.


----------



## Tubarao (10 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> :carneval:
> 
> vabbè, ma quello è un contesto sportivo suvvia.
> 
> non paragoniamo le cose.


Non cambia niente.

Fidati che quando un genitore dagli spalti strilla: "Spezzagli una gamba", riferendo al bambino di 10 anni o meno che in difesa ha già preso tre gol perché l'altro più veloce.....allora qualche dubbio te lo poni.


----------



## Eratò (10 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non ho capito. Chi è che disse frigorifero. Tuo suocero e tuo figlio ?
> 
> Se tuo suocero: da prendere a calci nelle palle a due a due fino a che non diventano dispari. Un adulto che fa piangere una bimba e passibile di pene corporali per me.
> 
> Se tuo figlio: vedi, ha avuto la fortuna di avere l'adulto che gli insegnasse la lezione. Purtroppo non tutti ce l'hanno.


mio suocero piu volte in presenza di mio figlio ha fatto dei commenti molto brutti nei confronti degli obesi.mio figlio, che adora il nonno, ha fatto gli stessi commenti nei confronti della bimba imitando il nonno.e  il risultato era la bimba che si è messa a piangere dal padre....mi è dispiaciuto che una ragazzina si sia sentita umiliata per colpa di mio figlio.son convinta che certe cose vanno insegnate dalla piu tenera età.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma quando vai allo stadio a vedere juve - roma cosa credi che si dicano i tifosi?
> 
> durante l'adrenalina di una partita l'enfasi si può comprendere.


Io non ci vado allo stadio. Per me il campionato di calcio andrebbe abolito. 
Frega meno di zero di chi si scopa balotelli e di chi vince quella roba inutile chiamata coppa. 

Si gioco a pallone for fun ogni venerdì sera. La passione la vivo di persona non guardando gli altri. Mio limite. Forse.


----------



## Tubarao (10 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> mio suocero piu volte in presenza di mio figlio ha fatto dei commenti molto brutti nei confronti degli obesi.mio figlio, che adora il nonno, ha fatto gli stessi commenti nei confronti della bimba imitando il nonno.e  il risultato era la bimba che si è messa a piangere dal padre....mi è dispiaciuto che una ragazzina si sia sentita umiliata per colpa di mio figlio.son convinta che certe cose vanno insegnate dalla piu tenera età.


Sono d'accordo.

Sono però anche convinto che il tutto è nato perché, concedimelo, tuo suocero è un coglione.

I bambini hanno altri modi per "offendersi", più naturali, e comunque quasi  obbligatori. I disastri si combinano quando vogliono imitare gli adulti.


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non cambia niente.
> 
> Fidati che quando un genitore dagli spalti strilla: "Spezzagli una gamba", riferendo al bambino di 10 anni o meno che in difesa ha già preso tre gol perché l'altro più veloce.....allora qualche dubbio te lo poni.


e le peggiori sono le mamme


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non cambia niente.
> 
> Fidati che quando un genitore dagli spalti strilla: "Spezzagli una gamba", riferendo al bambino di 10 anni o meno che in difesa ha già preso tre gol perché l'altro più veloce.....allora qualche dubbio te lo poni.


Ma quello è il meno. Ho visto genitori assalire il portiere della propria squadra insultandolo per il gol preso. Aveva 9 anni. Poveri bambini.

Felice di avere una figlia almeno non mi devo scontrare direttamente con questa realtà.


----------



## Eratò (10 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> 
> Sono però anche convinto che il tutto è nato perché, concedimelo, tuo suocero è un coglione.
> 
> I bambini hanno altri modi per "offendersi", più naturali, e comunque quasi  obbligatori. I disastri si combinano quando vogliono imitare gli adulti.


appunto.l'ho detto che i bambini imparano con l'esempio e l'esempio di mio suocero non è stato dei migliori.perciò continuo a ripetere che i primi a doversi dare una regolata son gli adulti.....


----------



## Tubarao (10 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma quando vai allo stadio a vedere juve - roma cosa credi che si dicano i tifosi?
> 
> durante l'adrenalina di una partita l'enfasi si può comprendere.


Ma porca di quella Peppa.

Ma un difensore di 8 anni che impara che se l'attaccante è più forte, può anche fermarlo spezzandogli una gamba.......poi è normale che da grande.......diventa Juventino-....


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma porca di quella Peppa.
> 
> Ma un difensore di 8 anni che impara che se l'attaccante è più forte, può anche fermarlo spezzandogli una gamba.......poi è normale che da grande.......diventa Juventino-....


----------



## LDS (10 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma porca di quella Peppa.
> 
> Ma un difensore di 8 anni che impara che se l'attaccante è più forte, può anche fermarlo spezzandogli una gamba.......poi è normale che da grande.......diventa Juventino-....



:umile:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma porca di quella Peppa.
> 
> Ma un difensore di 8 anni che impara che se l'attaccante è più forte, può anche fermarlo spezzandogli una gamba.......poi è normale che da grande.......diventi un ignorante drogato di tifo....


ora va meglio. :rotfl:


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ora va meglio. :rotfl:


ecco
bravo


----------



## LDS (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


>


mannaggia a tutto il consolato, ma sei pure gobba?

cioè, vecchia bacucca, con la dentiera e per giunta gobba!?!?

meglio che non approfondiamo altro.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Hai ragione: i bambini piccoli sono per definizione cattivi verso il differente per istinto, a prescindere dai genitori.


Ma non è vero!
Magari era vero per te. Per me no.
Io sono stata una bambina dolcissima e così i miei figli.
I bambini hanno paura di quello che considerano minaccioso ma cosa va considerato minaccioso lo imparano dagli adulti.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ecco
> bravo


Non sono tifoso. A me milan, juve, inter, roma... tutti a lavorare in miniera al posto dei bimbi in Africa almeno fanno qualcosa di utile!


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non sono tifoso. A me milan, juve, inter, roma... tutti a lavorare in miniera al posto dei bimbi in Africa almeno fanno qualcosa di utile!


io simpatizzo
ma fondamentalmente non me ne frega niente


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> mannaggia a tutto il consolato, ma sei pure gobba?
> 
> cioè, vecchia bacucca, con la dentiera e per giunta gobba!?!?
> 
> meglio che non approfondiamo altro.


dipende
cosa faresti? suicidio? autolesionismo?
se ti ubriachi e basta è troppo poco


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non è l'anticamera, è già bullismo.


:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2014)

Questi è l'ennesimo thread che pare una riunione di gente, dove "gente" ha l'accezione più spregiativa del termine, tipo quegli stronzi di genitori rincitrulliti che a volte s'incontrano accompagnando i figli a scuola, fino ad arrivare a qualche sociopatico da Costanzo Show (ci fosse ancora).


----------



## Minerva (10 Ottobre 2014)

io ti chiedo sempre di aprirne di geniali ma ormai sono disillusa 





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questi è l'ennesimo thread che pare una riunione di gente, dove "gente" ha l'accezione più spregiativa del termine, tipo quegli stronzi di genitori rincitrulliti che a volte s'incontrano accompagnando i figli a scuola, fino ad arrivare a qualche sociopatico da Costanzo Show (ci fosse ancora).


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma come facciamo a lamentarci e a dire che questo mondo non va bene se neanche noi adulti siamo in grado di esprimerci con rispetto per me rimane un mistero....una "goliardata" un figlio non la capisce, un bambino piccolo non la interpreta.....per lui il "negro di merda" significa associare il negro con la merda e un domani dopo varie goliardate del genere tratterà il negro come la merda.Potrebbe anche non succedere ma già il rischio che possa succedere dovrebbe trattenerci dal fare delle "goliardate"....


La sottovalutazione delle offese che dimostrano mancanza di rispetto nei confronti degli altri esseri umani è un modo per non sentirsi non dico corresponsabili ma neanche vicini a un modo di pensare che è il terreno di cultura in cui dei disagiati (sul serio) assorbono l'idea di poter uscire dall'emarginazione, in cui loro stessi vivono per le loro carenze, trovando qualcuno su cui scaricare il cumulo di frustrazioni subite.
Le parole sono pietre.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questi è l'ennesimo thread che pare una riunione di gente, dove "gente" ha l'accezione più spregiativa del termine, tipo quegli stronzi di genitori rincitrulliti che a volte s'incontrano accompagnando i figli a scuola, fino ad arrivare a qualche sociopatico da Costanzo Show (ci fosse ancora).


Visto. nemmeno una parolaccia o un attegiamento negativo. Solo un banale scambio di opinioni. :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io ti chiedo sempre di aprirne di geniali ma ormai sono disillusa


Ma secondo te, da quei genitori cosa mai sarebbe potuto uscirci? Mmm? O dobbiamo lanciarci in un'attenta analisi socioesistenziale da bar sul perchè e percome, su quanto è dannoso chiamare uno cesso a pedali perchè poi domani si potrebbe anche passare alla vie di fatto e ficcarlo nel cesso di testa per poi metterlo su una bicicletta con le rotelle? Eh? Non rispondere.


----------



## Minerva (10 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma secondo te, da quei genitori cosa mai sarebbe potuto uscirci? Mmm? O dobbiamo lanciarci in un'attenta analisi socioesistenziale da bar sul perchè e percome, su quanto è dannoso chiamare uno cesso a pedali perchè poi domani si potrebbe anche passare alla vie di fatto e ficcarlo nel cesso di testa per poi metterlo su una bicicletta con le rotelle? Eh? Non rispondere.


ma cosa parli che nella tua vita forumistica hai aperto un paio di thread di cazzate e stai pure a giudicare, ma roba da matti, dai


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma cosa parli che nella tua vita forumistica hai aperto un paio di thread di cazzate e stai pure a giudicare, ma roba da matti, dai


Ma non t'avevo ingiunto di non rispondere? Tu hai aperto un'infinita di thread uno peggio dell'altro. Di che parli? Ma io poi mica dico che il thread è stato aperto a cazzo. Anzi. Leggi bene.


----------



## Minerva (10 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non t'avevo ingiunto di non rispondere? Tu hai aperto un'infinita di thread uno peggio dell'altro. Di che parli? Ma io poi mica dico che il thread è stato aperto a cazzo. Anzi. Leggi bene.


non importa.è un continuo giudicare quando dall'altra parte non hai materiale tangibile per potertelo permettere


----------



## Minerva (10 Ottobre 2014)

e per finire
ingiungi sta cippa


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non importa.è un continuo giudicare quando dall'altra parte non hai materiale tangibile per potertelo permettere


Ma come non importa. E poi quale materiale tangibile? Mica si giudicano le opinioni sul numero e qualità di thread aperti? No, perchè nel caso a te dovrebbero licenziarti per scarso rendimento, non tanto nel numero ma nella qualità di quanto prodotto, a meno che non t'abbiano assunta con qualche legge sui disabili. Eh. Baciami su. Con quella sorta di caschetto che hai ti poggio pure la mano sulla nuca, vedrai che brividi.


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questi è l'ennesimo thread che pare una riunione di gente, dove "gente" ha l'accezione più spregiativa del termine, tipo quegli stronzi di genitori rincitrulliti che a volte s'incontrano accompagnando i figli a scuola, fino ad arrivare a qualche sociopatico da Costanzo Show (ci fosse ancora).


che peso che sei. :unhappy:


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma secondo te, da quei genitori cosa mai sarebbe potuto uscirci?


Sì, ma la domanda che qui ci facciamo è: perchè io (io che vivo in questo paese e tempo, intendo; quindi anche tu) rischio di trovarmi randomicamente fottuto a causa del fatto che condivido suolo e civiltà con tali aborti viventi? E mi si perdoni la prosa. 

Perchè non c'è una soluzione alternativa a sperare che il sistema si regoli da solo?

Eccheccazzo.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> che peso che sei. :unhappy:


Vabbè scusa. Allora rifaccio. Uhm. "E' una vergogna! Questo è frutto del chiamare le persone termosifoni! Il bullismo comincia alla materna coi regazzini cativi! Non si chiamano i bimbi obesi cicciobombo che poi si suicidano e gli mettono robe nell'ano da morti!!! E' una società malata!!!" 

Meglio?


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè scusa. Allora rifaccio. Uhm. "E' una vergogna! Questo è frutto del chiamare le persone termosifoni! Il bullismo comincia alla materna coi regazzini cativi! Non si chiamano i bimbi obesi cicciobombo che poi si suicidano e gli mettono robe nell'ano da morti!!! E' una società malata!!!"
> 
> Meglio?


si meglio, la prossima volta potresti essere però meno qualunquista?
grazie


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> si meglio, la prossima volta potresti essere però meno qualunquista?
> grazie


non ci riesce


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sì, ma la domanda che qui ci facciamo è: perchè io (io che vivo in questo paese e tempo, intendo; quindi anche tu) rischio di trovarmi randomicamente fottuto a causa del fatto che condivido suolo e civiltà con tali aborti viventi? E mi si perdoni la prosa.
> 
> Perchè non c'è una soluzione alternativa a sperare che il sistema si regoli da solo?
> 
> Eccheccazzo.


Tu, tu Giorgio dico, non è che rischi molto. Il rischio di un a persona x invece è che avere a che fare con sta gente non è mai foriero di buone notizie. Purtroppo c'è un sacco di bella gente a Napoli ma il fatto è che hanno una testa che lavora differentemente da quella tua, ma non tanto tua, quanto dell'italiano medio. E se poi a questo aggiungiamo il fatto che la "gente" che ha generato sti tre coglioni è gente abituata a vivere peggio anche del napoletano medio, ecco fatto. Quello che voglio dire, è che il sistema non si regola da solo, semplicemente perchè il sistema già non funziona e quella è un anomalia sistemica ed ingestibile. Non c'è realmente una soluzione.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> si meglio, la prossima volta potresti essere però meno qualunquista?
> grazie


Mi stavo adattando a quanto letto sperando di fare cosa gradita.


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> non ci riesce



niente per lui è impossibile, è onniscente, onnivoro, onnipresente e tutte le parole che iniziano così, è che non vuole!


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> niente per lui è impossibile, è onniscente, onnivoro, onnipresente e tutte le parole che iniziano così, è che non vuole!


dici che fa apposta????  ma che fatica


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi stavo adattando a quanto letto sperando di fare cosa gradita.


ma nemmeno che te l'avesse chiesto qualcuno poi
fai sempre di testa tua!


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> non ci riesce


Oddio, dare del qualunquista a me. Vabbè. Ma perchè ti sono tanto antipatico, amica toscagna?


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sì, ma la domanda che qui ci facciamo è: perchè io (io che vivo in questo paese e tempo, intendo; quindi anche tu) rischio di trovarmi randomicamente fottuto a causa del fatto che condivido suolo e civiltà con tali aborti viventi? E mi si perdoni la prosa.
> 
> Perchè non c'è una soluzione alternativa a sperare che il sistema si regoli da solo?
> 
> Eccheccazzo.


Esistono persone intelligenti e persone stupide. Persone intelligenti in disagio sociale e persone stupide in disagio sociale.
Esistono persone stupide in disagio sociale che non sono proprio in grado di comprendere le conseguenze dei propri atti.
Un caso del genere c'è ogni 10 anni.
Uomini che violentano donne, bambine e bambini sono molto più frequenti.
Godono, provano proprio piacere fisico mentre procurano dolore e umiliazione.
Ci possono solo essere leggi e pene.


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oddio, dare del qualunquista a me. Vabbè. Ma perchè ti sono tanto antipatico, amica toscagna?


nn mi sei antipatico, mi fai rabbia
con te non si discute
te hai ragione e gli altri sono tutti scemi, cretini, deficienti, ritardati, mongoloidi, idioti....


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ma nemmeno che te l'avesse chiesto qualcuno poi


Bè, dopotutto mi hai anche ringraziato. E mi hai detto "meglio". No? Sono contento. Fiuuuù.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> nn mi sei antipatico, mi fai rabbia
> con te non si discute
> te hai ragione e gli altri sono tutti scemi, cretini, deficienti, ritardati, mongoloidi, idioti....


E' così.


----------



## Eratò (10 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè scusa. Allora rifaccio. Uhm. "E' una vergogna! Questo è frutto del chiamare le persone termosifoni! Il bullismo comincia alla materna coi regazzini cativi! Non si chiamano i bimbi obesi cicciobombo che poi si suicidano e gli mettono robe nell'ano da morti!!! E' una società malata!!!"
> 
> Meglio?


si molto meglio


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> si molto meglio


Eh, ma è qualunquismo (me lo hanno anche fatto notare. Io non ci volevo credere, ma così dicono).


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè, dopotutto mi hai anche ringraziato. E mi hai detto "meglio". No? Sono contento. Fiuuuù.


tu sei veramente insopportabile alcune volte, proprio non capisci che questo tuo modo di fare non esprime nulla, è solo puro tuo divertimento, di grazia allora mi spiegheresti quali sono per te i 3d che vale la pena aprire?
così tanto per capire


----------



## Minerva (10 Ottobre 2014)

quindi prevenzione no perchè contro la stupidità non funziona 





Brunetta ha detto:


> Esistono persone intelligenti e persone stupide. Persone intelligenti in disagio sociale e persone stupide in disagio sociale.
> Esistono persone stupide in disagio sociale che non sono proprio in grado di comprendere le conseguenze dei propri atti.
> Un caso del genere c'è ogni 10 anni.
> Uomini che violentano donne, bambine e bambini sono molto più frequenti.
> ...


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' così.


ma anche no


----------



## JON (10 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> quindi prevenzione no perchè contro la stupidità non funziona


Ma come fai a parlare di prevenzione. Assodato che i balordi, come i cavoli, nasceranno sempre, l'unica prevenzione è quella di sapere che quando te ne trovi uno di fronte non puoi agire convenzionalmente. sono imprevedibili. Mentre la giustizia agisce, poi, agisce a cose fatte.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> tu sei veramente insopportabile alcune volte, proprio non capisci che questo tuo modo di fare non esprime nulla, è solo puro tuo divertimento, di grazia allora mi spiegheresti quali sono per te i 3d che vale la pena aprire?
> così tanto per capire


Allora, io sarei per aprire i seguenti thread:

- Minerva: vizi e virtù 
- La più bella gnocca di tradinet (astenersi vecchie e fighe di legno)
- Il termosifone, analisi di un irruninciabile ausilio per il periodo invernale - opinioni
- Cosa vi hanno regalato ultimamente?
- Oscuro puzza.
- Varie ed eventuali.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma anche no


Ma l'hai scritto tu!


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora, io sarei per aprire i seguenti thread:
> 
> - Minerva: vizi e virtù
> - La più bella gnocca di tradinet (astenersi vecchie e fighe di legno)
> ...


e perchè non lo fai?


----------



## Eratò (10 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma è qualunquismo (me lo hanno anche fatto notare. Io non ci volevo credere, ma così dicono).


viola non ha tutti i torti....potevi anche dire "ma che cazzo dice quella rincretinita di erato' che sta qui a fare psicologia da 4 soldi mentre qui il fatto è chiarissimo"


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma l'hai scritto tu!


ohmadonnamia :facepalm:
se pensi che ti dia ragione per sfinimento, sappi che ti sbagli


----------



## Minerva (10 Ottobre 2014)

come prevenzione mi riferivo all'esempio, agli incontri  a scuola con gente preparata,  campagne di sensibilizzazione etc 





JON ha detto:


> Ma come fai a parlare di prevenzione. Assodato che i balordi, come i cavoli, nasceranno sempre, l'unica prevenzione è quella di sapere che quando te ne trovi uno di fronte non puoi agire convenzionalmente. sono imprevedibili. Mentre la giustizia agisce, poi, agisce a cose fatte.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> e perchè non lo fai?


Ok, partiamo dal primo.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ohmadonnamia :facepalm:
> se pensi che ti dia ragione per sfinimento, sappi che ti sbagli


Ma veramente ero io che davo ragione a te! Tsk!


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> viola non ha tutti i torti....potevi anche dire "ma che cazzo dice quella rincretinita di erato' che sta qui a fare psicologia da 4 soldi mentre qui il fatto è chiarissimo"


Non essere così dura con te stessa.


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma veramente ero io che davo ragione a te! Tsk!


ma io ho sempre ragione, nn c'è bisogno che me la dia tu


----------



## JON (10 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> come prevenzione mi riferivo all'esempio, agli incontri  a scuola con gente preparata,  campagne di sensibilizzazione etc


Capito, agire alla radice.
Ma lo sai che le istituzioni non possono fare più di tanto? O meglio, potrebbero, ma dall'altra parte ci sarebbe bisogno di gente in grado di collaborare. Purtroppo non è cosi, l'inciviltà, l'ignoranza e l'ottusità non le domini.


----------



## Eratò (10 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non essere così dura con te stessa.


no.mi adoro troppo per prendermi sul serio


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> quindi prevenzione no perchè contro la stupidità non funziona


Prevenzione sì.
L'educazione e la scuola funzionano.
Impalare era una pratica diffusa un tempo, oggi è considerata incivile unanimemente.
Il figlio di quel carnefice sarà migliore di suo padre.


----------



## Eliade (10 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> http://www.ilmattino.it/NAPOLI/CRONACA/napoli-ragazzino-violentato/notizie/946448.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> oggi ho letto questa notizia che mi ha profondamente disturbato, sono stata colta da un senso di nausea e di panico, non so come si possa fare, non riesco a trovare un motivo per comprendere una cosa così raccapicciante e soprattutto ho capito che se mai dovesse succedere a mio figlio io ucciderei quei mostri...


Sono senza parole...


----------



## Zod (10 Ottobre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Il fatto è di una gravità inaudita. Tralascio i sentimenti a freddo che suscita in me e che mi fanno dubitare in questi casi di essere un essere razonale e civile, (voglia di fare una strage), vorrei porre l'accento in effetti sul fatto che sto povero ragazzo è stato trattato così perchè obeso, siamo sempre ai soliti passi, l' ignoranza e la violenza che sono sorelle regnano incontrastate sul genere umano, che continua a disprezzare e perseguitare il prossimo per il suo aspetto o per quello che sembra. Siamo sempre le solite scimmie violente e cavillose.


Calma, l'autore della porcata è una scimmia violenta e cavillosa. Che tra l'altro mi pare abbia 24 anni, quindi mica un ragazzino. È tentato omicidio. Non è che posso buttarti in un precipizio e poi sostenere che non pensavo fosse così profondo da farti male. I tre 24enni sono responsabili, senza scusante alcuna. Tra l'altro con un 14enne. Una barca di reati gravissimi con tanto di aggravanti multiple. E attenuanti non ne vedo proprio.


----------



## spleen (10 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Calma, l'autore della porcata è una scimmia violenta e cavillosa. Che tra l'altro mi pare abbia 24 anni, quindi mica un ragazzino. È tentato omicidio. Non è che posso buttarti in un precipizio e poi sostenere che non pensavo fosse così profondo da farti male. I tre 24enni sono responsabili, senza scusante alcuna. Tra l'altro con un 14enne. Una barca di reati gravissimi con tanto di aggravanti multiple. E attenuanti non ne vedo proprio.


E dove cazzo ho parlato di attenuanti?


----------



## Zod (10 Ottobre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> E dove cazzo ho parlato di attenuanti?


Ho detto che non hanno attenuanti, non ho detto che secondo te le hanno.


----------



## Nobody (10 Ottobre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> *A scuola ho reagito una volta sola, dopo che uno mi aveva preso di mira ho sopportato e sopportato e sopportato finchè un giorno ho reagito e gli ho fatto un occhio nero, anche se era più grosso, così, reagendo d'istinto.*
> Non sono particolarmente fiero di questo ma non sempre è possibile sopportare tutto, quando chi dovrebbe difenderti latita....
> Altra cosa è fare della violenza un linguaggio, un modo di rapportarsi.
> 
> ...


Ma infatti una normale aggressività è non solo necessaria ma salutare. E' un istinto che possiede ogni organismo vivente. Siamo esseri umani e bisogna imparare ad usarla per difendersi e non per aggredire.
Perchè è sicuro come la morte... ogni vittima troverà sempre un carnefice, prima o poi. Può non piacere, ma è la realtà del mondo in cui ci hanno buttato. Molto meglio insegnare, accanto alla necessaria e fondamentale tolleranza e accettazione del diverso, anche una sano diritto ad essere riconosciuti come individui, capaci di difendersi dai soprusi altrui.


----------



## spleen (10 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Ho detto che non hanno attenuanti, non ho detto che secondo te le hanno.


Ah...  avevo visto il quote e pensavo ti riferissi a me...
e pensa che ogni volta che mi viene in mente sta storia mi incazzo e mi deprimo,
mi incazzo perchè mi fa' rabbia
e mi deprimo perchè in fondo temo che ste cose succederanno sempre.


----------



## LDS (11 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora, io sarei per aprire i seguenti thread:
> 
> - Minerva: vizi e virtù
> - La più bella gnocca di tradinet (astenersi vecchie e fighe di legno)
> ...


onestamente spetterebbe a me aprire il thread il termosifone, ma se lo faccio firmo la condanna al linciaggio in pubblica piazza.


----------



## Eratò (11 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> onestamente spetterebbe a me aprire il thread il termosifone, ma se lo faccio firmo la condanna al linciaggio in pubblica piazza.


e aprilo.anche se probabilmente hai esaurito l'argomento.giuro che sto muta


----------



## lolapal (11 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Credo anche io.
> Non che *la violenza psicologica* sia un gioco da poco, però* non attenta direttamente alla vita e non è una prevaricazione fisica*.


Non sono assolutamente d'accordo.
C'è chi si suicida per la violenza psicologica.
C'è chi accetta, per paura, situazioni che sono affettivamente di prevaricazione fisica.
C'è chi, per la violenza psicologica, ha danni biologici, perché il corpo reagisce e subisce anche se non c'è stata violenza fisica diretta.


----------



## Eratò (11 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non sono assolutamente d'accordo.
> C'è chi si suicida per la violenza psicologica.
> C'è chi accetta, per paura, situazioni che sono affettivamente di prevaricazione fisica.
> C'è chi, per la violenza psicologica, ha danni biologici, perché il corpo reagisce e subisce anche se non c'è stata violenza fisica diretta.


Infatti la violenza psicologica è piu subdola e può uccidere lo stesso....Bonjour Lola'


----------



## lolapal (11 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Infatti la violenza psicologica è piu subdola e può uccidere....Bonjour Lola'


Buongiorno carissima! :bacissimo:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (11 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non sono assolutamente d'accordo.
> C'è chi si suicida per la violenza psicologica.
> C'è chi accetta, per paura, situazioni che sono affettivamente di prevaricazione fisica.
> C'è chi, per la violenza psicologica, ha danni biologici, perché il corpo reagisce e subisce anche se non c'è stata violenza fisica diretta.





Erato' ha detto:


> Infatti la violenza psicologica è piu subdola e può uccidere lo stesso....Bonjour Lola'


Ma io non nego che sia più subdola. Dico solo che preferirei 2 stronzi che mi sfottono piuttosto che gli stessi 2 stronzi che mi prendono, mi bloccano e mi dilaniano le interiora con un compressore. 

Ai primi posso reagire, posso chiamare mio padre, un amico calabrese, posso fottergli la sorella, ecc. Coi secondi non posso reagire, se li becca lo Stato (e non mio padre), li processa, li prescrive, e poi me li ritrovo puliti (se sono ancora vivo).


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ma io non nego che sia più subdola. Dico solo che preferirei 2 stronzi che mi sfottono piuttosto che gli stessi 2 stronzi che mi prendono, mi bloccano e mi dilaniano le interiora con un compressore.
> 
> Ai primi posso reagire, posso chiamare mio padre, un amico calabrese, posso fottergli la sorella, ecc. Coi secondi non posso reagire, se li becca lo Stato (e non mio padre), li processa, li prescrive, e poi me li ritrovo puliti (se sono ancora vivo).


Alla violenza psicologica ci si può opporre, ovviamente se si è in grado. Alla violenza fisica spesso no.


----------



## Eratò (11 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ma io non nego che sia più subdola. Dico solo che preferirei 2 stronzi che mi sfottono piuttosto che gli stessi 2 stronzi che mi prendono, mi bloccano e mi dilaniano le interiora con un compressore.
> 
> Ai primi posso reagire, posso chiamare mio padre, un amico calabrese, posso fottergli la sorella, ecc. Coi secondi non posso reagire, se li becca lo Stato (e non mio padre), li processa, li prescrive, e poi me li ritrovo puliti (se sono ancora vivo).


ma hai ragione President
solo che generalizzando il discorso io dico solo che spesso la violenza fisica va di pari passo con quella psicologica.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma hai ragione President
> solo che generalizzando il discorso io dico solo che spesso la violenza fisica va di pari passo con quella psicologica.


di solito la seconda   precede la prima


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> di solito la seconda   precede la prima


Quoto e rafforzo tutte quelle che hanno espresso questo pensiero.
La violenza psicologica o anche solo l'enunciazione generale (quando si tratta di razzismo o discriminazione) è una prova generale per sondare chi accetta o non reagisce o non suscita la solidarietà per poi passare alla violenza fisica.


----------



## lolapal (11 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ma io non nego che sia più subdola. Dico solo che preferirei 2 stronzi che mi sfottono piuttosto che gli stessi 2 stronzi che mi prendono, mi bloccano e mi dilaniano le interiora con un compressore.
> 
> *Ai primi posso reagire, posso chiamare mio padre, un amico calabrese, posso fottergli la sorella, ecc. *Coi secondi non posso reagire, se li becca lo Stato (e non mio padre), li processa, li prescrive, e poi me li ritrovo puliti (se sono ancora vivo).


Sì, in linea di principio, nel senso che questo presume che la "vittima" sia una persona tutto sommato che sta bene con se stessa e che ha una sorta di rete e che del pericolo fisico reale la pensi come te, cioè che ne abbia un sano timore.

Quello che è successo a quel ragazzino è un fatto gravissimo e terribile e non voglio affatto sminuirlo. Io semplicemente contenstavo il fatto che la violenza psicologica non può essere anche fisica.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sì, *in linea di principio, nel senso che questo presume che la "vittima" sia una persona tutto sommato che sta bene con se stessa e che ha una sorta di rete *e che del pericolo fisico reale la pensi come te, cioè che ne abbia un sano timore.
> 
> Quello che è successo a quel ragazzino è un fatto gravissimo e terribile e non voglio affatto sminuirlo. Io semplicemente contenstavo il fatto che la violenza psicologica non può essere anche fisica.


La violenza psicologica serve a tastare il terreno e vedere fino a che punto si può arrivare.
Osservavo l'altro giorno tre bimbetti che giocavano tra loro facendo il gesto di picchiarsi senza farlo. Sapete tipo "vediamo se hai paura?!" Dopo un po' la finzione è diventata tocco lieve e poi vera sberla nei confronti della bimba che reagiva anche al piccolo tocco senza reagire né con paura né ribellandosi. Ci sarebbe stato un crescendo se non fosse intervenuto un adulto a bloccarlo.
Non si trattava di odio nei confronti di quella ma di modalità istintiva di capire i limiti. 
I protagonisti aggressori sono probabilmente ancora a quel livello e la mitezza nei confronti delle offese e poi dei primi contatti fisici e poi dell'aggressione non hanno posto loro il limite.
Anche Tuba, mi pare, esemplificava questo, raccontando della sua compagnia adolescenziale (ma che compagnie avevate?! Tra di noi non ci siamo mai offese) e dei nomignoli offensivi, accettati nel gruppo amicale perché segno di un'appartenenza e reciproci, non erano tollerati fuori dalla cerchia perché esisteva una rete di protezione. Questo significa che il nomignolo e la presa in giro era in quel gruppo una "palestra", come spesso accade nei gruppi adolescenziali così come la lotta tra cuccioli, e stabilire un limite e nel contempo fortificarsi.
Ma chi è fuori dal gruppo è una vittima "ideale" soprattutto per chi, a sua volta, è fuori da molti gruppi e lo è sempre stato e solo nel gruppo delinquenziale ha trovato la rete di supporto.


----------

